# I just may cry. Bravo has the worst haircut ever.



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

I was getting over-confident in how well I've been doing on shaving his face and feet and tail that I thought I would give him a real haircut and shave him down a little. 

He looks absolutely horrible now. He looks skinny and gross and just blah. I meant to just get it a little shorter but it's REALLY short and bad. It's ridiculous. 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who has ever made their Spoo look absolutely ridiculous? I just hope it grows fast so I can take him to a pro groomer to fix.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Dogs never care what they look like and it grows quickly too.


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

Lol. I normally wouldn't be overreacting but hey I'm 9 months pregnant and it feels like the end of the world is upon me.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't cry, I have made my mini look ridiculous more than once. 

The hair grows so fast. I bet things will look up in a few weeks. 

Don't give up. You have to mess up to learn, and you will get better. I am much better now than a year ago!


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

I feel like I'll never learn it. And I don't want him to endure another ugly haircut. He will be starting his Service Dog training anytime now, which means EVERYONE will see his stupid haircuts. lol


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Not long ago I decided Lucy would look better without all the hair on her ears!! Big mistake. She looked a bit like a black Bedlington for quite a while. But that's the thing with dogs -- they don't care if they are a poodle and they look like a Bedlington!!


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

lol!!! I just wanted to trim him shorter but I wasn't even paying attention to how much hair I was taking off. Ugh -slaps self-

He seems to like it though, he is running around more than normal, I'm assuming it feels good to be naked for him haha.


----------



## ChummyKauai (Dec 3, 2010)

It happens to everyone, get your first dozen mistakes out of the way! I did the same thing and made my puppy look like an adult dog (plus it's hot here) and actually it turned out I did myself a favor because the regrowth is perfectly even. I'm still struggling with getting the legs just right. I'm going with a Dutch clip with a pom tail because his tail takes longer to grow it seems. Plus you'll be so tired and busy with your baby, taking care of less hair will be welcome. Keep experimenting, it's fun!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

They say the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is a couple of days. And, unlike us, Bravo won't be checking out his haircut in every nearby mirror. He's probably thanking you for making him feel so good! He'll be ready for another haircut before you know it.


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

thanks guys. I really appreciate the support. It's helped me mellow out a bit. My husband just got home and saw I was upset. He just said "Baby, it's just hair. It will grow back. Then you can give him another one."


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

It is a learning process  Your husband is right and dont feel like you cant do it again.. you will catch on. Maybe for next time you should get a set of clip on combs that prevent you from cutting too short to use on his legs ? Start with the longer one and try them out until you find the length you like. It is funny.. most dogs love their haircuts even if we dont lOL! Just tell him he looks beautiful so he feel good about himself


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

I used the combs and it still came out awful lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Most novices screw up pretty bad. But, like everyone has said, it is only hair and it will be no time at all until he is in need on another haircut. I am sure he is thrilled to have less coat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it's super short? AWESOME! now you don't have to worry for a bit and you can just chill out and have a baby.

then, it will be time to do some grooming. and the thing is, poodle hair grows!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I did it to Olie over a year ago. We called him our little rescue dog and thats what looked like. (This being what typically happens to poodle rescues) He was so awkward and skinny looking. You will get over it shortly. Then you will at least be glad you will have low maintenance on him. NOW, I groom pretty well for a "home groomer" LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh please! lol one time eveyrone told me that Teddy looked like an anteater! lol I had shaved him down - don't worry - it grows so fast you wont even remember what he looked like!!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with Faerie! I'm pregnant with my third and shaving down the dog a bit too short right before this one is born sounds kind of like a decent strategy! You'll have a bit of time to get used to having a baby and getting a new routine for your household before you have to groom again!


----------

